# A Dream In The Kansas Wheat...



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgNews....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/dane-finds-his-dream-in-kansas-fields-NAA-associated-press/


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Brings back some fond memories of the wheat harvests of my youth, not to the scale of the article but standing in line at the elevator waiting to dump if there was a long wait all the farmers would gather around the back of the lowest wagon in line (there was always one that had low sides just about arm pit high) and start talking pretty soon some one would dip into the wagon and a get some wheat and start to nibble on it pretty sooneveryone was dipping in and eating the wheat like sunflower seeds lol


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Another example of Americans ignorance on how good they have it


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

I agree Griffin, i can't believe that their are so few americans who don't appreciate what we have here in the US.I look around here and all i see are opportunity after opportunity but i can't find enough people who've "got it"to take advantage of it all. Personally i would love to go experience working on a harvest crew, heck if this rainy weather keeps up i might just go.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

One of my younger cousins goes out for the harvest. He says its really hard to come back to a 10 ft discbine when you have been running 40 ft drapers all fall


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I think it would be kind of fun to work with a combine outfit from Texas to Canada for a summer to find out what its like. Though I'm no stranger to working farm hours. What do these operators pay their crews? Anyone know? Do you think it's the pay or the hours that keeps Americans away? Or is it a lack of skills at driving even a tractor? If it's skills that can be taught easily to the right person. I took a 64 year old friend of mine who hadn't driven a tractor since he was 16 and stuck him in my JD 7810 baling with my 3x3 baler. He did just fine and caught on quick. Last spring I had him come out just to drive the tractor around without the baler to get a feel for it. Then added the baler later. But I know him to be responsible and reliable before he even got in the tractor.

Or I wonder if just the perception and lack of knowledge about agriculture keeps Americans away. They are so far removed from knowing anything about any type of farm work that when seeing a farm employment ad they can't even consider what it would be. Like comparing a Walmart cashier job for $11/hr to a job saying grain cart tractor operation $11/hr. They know what a cashier does. They have no clue what a grain cart operator is.

But then there are those that just don't like farming. I have a friend who's wife makes him farm about 15 acres of hay for their horses. He has good equipment, but he just hates it for some reason.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

If you want to operate a combine and have a CDL, 9 times out of 10 you'll be a truck driver. Most of those drivers I've talked to were hired on as a combine operator. Truck drivers got short and now they're truck drivers.

I've always thought a fun job would be to work on a harvest crew both here and downunder. To heck with the cold weather.


----------

